# Kayak trolling motor???



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Anyone use a trolling motor with their kayak? I'm about to order a predator MX and see they make a motor mount for it. Thought it might be nice for when I do flat water to get around quicker and if I just want to troll around for some fish. I don't know anything about trolling motors and was looking for advice. Anything helps. Thanks.


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

This is the way to go brother! But save enough money for that cruise 12...Lol!

http://bassyaks.com


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

You'll get better boat control with the motor on the front or back rather than the side. My ideal lake kayak will be large, offer incredible stability so I can stand and fish without concern and have an I pilot TM. This way I can park it and fish or program speed and tracking plots to slowly ease along a bank and I can fish the whole time. I could also troll. I just don't have the money right now.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I troll a lot and enjoy the exercise that I get while doing so. 

Installing a trolling motor will alter how your kayak gets registered. The cost isn't that much more, but there's a different registration, compared to manual powered vessels.

Bowhunter57


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

+1 Bowhunter.

Along with the trolling motor comes a very heavy 12V battery and heavy cables. I'd guess you'd have a graph along too? 

Maybe a pedal yak will do what a trolling motor would do for you.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ive got one on mine and only use it for trolling on the lake, I love it. i made my mount and keep the battery in the front under a cover i made. id like to mount the motor on the back and steer it like a rudder with foot pedals, but i have a feeling it'll then become a job to put on and off. now all i do is unscrew the 2 bolts on the motor mount, unplug the cable and the motors off.


----------



## Smittyfisher (Dec 11, 2012)

I have a minnkota power drive on the back of my yak, i do use it but looking back at it i would have gone with the style your looking. I found i dont use it enough to warrant the extra price of a rear mounted one.I do like the workout you get without one so just dont end up using it all that much but when indo use it it has been great covers a lot of water


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Bowhunter57 said:


> I troll a lot and enjoy the exercise that I get while doing so.
> 
> Installing a trolling motor will alter how your kayak gets registered. The cost isn't that much more, but there's a different registration, compared to manual powered vessels.
> 
> Bowhunter57


Good info there.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

View attachment 90258

Buy a MARINER or HOBIE 
This my Mariner on Moggy Lake


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

shwookie said:


> Good info there.


Thanks!  I found the website with the info for registrations.

Here's the link to the ODNR website with the registration costs:
http://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/registrationfees

Bowhunter57


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

I'll have to look more into it. Not sure what I want to do. It wouldn't be used to often though.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Yakkin4bass said:


> This is the way to go brother! But save enough money for that cruise 12...Lol!
> 
> http://bassyaks.com


Don't worry already have the money for the cruise 12 and predator MX.


----------



## wide opn (Feb 1, 2013)

Yakkin4bass said:


> This is the way to go brother! But save enough money for that cruise 12...Lol!
> 
> http://bassyaks.com


I recently set up a dealer account with Bassyaks, and will have a few motors from them in the next month or so (at Columbus Kayak). I haven't used one yet myself, but excited to bring some in cause I've heard pretty good things.


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

Boostedawdfun said:


> Don't worry already have the money for the cruise 12 and predator MX.


Did you get your predator mx yet?


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

wide opn said:


> I recently set up a dealer account with Bassyaks, and will have a few motors from them in the next month or so (at Columbus Kayak). I haven't used one yet myself, but excited to bring some in cause I've heard pretty good things.


Sweet! Are you guys going to be a dealer and installer of the bassyaks kits? It'd be nice to have one relatively close!


----------



## wide opn (Feb 1, 2013)

Yakkin4bass said:


> Sweet! Are you guys going to be a dealer and installer of the bassyaks kits? It'd be nice to have one relatively close!


Yep, that's the plan. I will post some updates when we are further set up, but shouldn't be too long. Thanks, Bret


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

wide opn said:


> Yep, that's the plan. I will post some updates when we are further set up, but shouldn't be too long. Thanks, Bret


Very nice man! That's good to know!...and you'll be the only one within an hour and a half of me that does the bassyaks.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Yakkin4bass said:


> Did you get your predator mx yet?


Ordering this week or weekend when I get time. Been crazy busy with work.


----------

